# chrome disappeared



## hruodr (Oct 31, 2022)

I did not deinstall it, but at a moment I did `pkg autoremove`.

`pkg search chromium` does not give any result.

This is a tragedy for me, I have to use very important sites that only work with chrome.

# uname -a
FreeBSD fbsd.local 12.3-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 12.3-RELEASE-p3 GENERIC  amd64


----------



## aragats (Oct 31, 2022)

In FreeBSD 13.0 (and in 13.1) it exists (did you `pkg update`?)
	
	



```
% pkg search chromium
chromium-106.0.5249.119_1      Google web browser based on WebKit
chromium-bsu-0.9.16.1_2        Arcade-style, top-scrolling space shooter
ungoogled-chromium-106.0.5249.119_1 Google web browser based on WebKit sans integration with Google
```


----------



## hruodr (Oct 31, 2022)

aragats said:


> did you `pkg update`


Yes. I had chromium yesterday. I installed and deinstalled xine, audacious-plugins, audacious, deinstalled them and did autoremove.

I used OpenBSD for years, it never happened to me that installed programs disappear, in FreeBSD many times.

Nut now, it does not exist.


----------



## aragats (Oct 31, 2022)

Replace _*quarterly*_ with _*latest*_ in /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf:
	
	



```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  signature_type: "fingerprints",
  fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
  enabled: yes
}
```
and run `pkg update` again.

[EDIT]by the way: pkg update ≠ pkg upgrade[/cmd]


----------



## hruodr (Oct 31, 2022)

Please, I know update is not upgrade.

After upgrading, I got a black screen, and though of going back to OpenBSD or use just Linux.
At the end I resolved the problem with the screen, not with chromium.

And why I must change to latest? I do not do computer experiments, I work with the computer.

That does not solve the real problem: the quality of FreeBSD sinking, developers are concerned on putting lua
in the boot loader, replacing sendmail, and such things.


----------



## hruodr (Nov 1, 2022)

Really no one miss chromium in FreeBSD 12.3 ?!


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2022)

Port detail - www/chromium - FreeBSD pkg-fallout
					






					portsfallout.com
				




And, looking at the port itself:

```
.if ${OSREL} == "12.3"
BROKEN=		does not compile, libc++ too old
.endif
```


----------



## hruodr (Nov 1, 2022)

SirDice said:


> BROKEN= does not compile, libc++ too old


This happens, because computer scientists love to make things every two days obsolete.


----------



## aragats (Nov 1, 2022)

hruodr said:


> This happens, because computer scientists love to make things every two days obsolete.


So, send your complaints to Chromium's developers.
The same is actually true with Firefox - every several days it suggests updating (if it happened to you installing it from their provided package, not OS').


----------



## Nasrudin (Nov 28, 2022)

aragats said:


> So, send your complaints to Chromium's developers.
> The same is actually true with Firefox - every several days it suggests updating (if it happened to you installing it from their provided package, not OS').



This person is just frustrated. I sympathize with them. 

Is upgrading to 12.4 a viable way to fix this issue? What does "libc++ too old" exactly mean?


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Nov 28, 2022)

Nasrudin said:


> What does "libc++ too old" exactly mean?


I don’t know exactly and can’t find the details online but the newer versions of Chromium seem to require some functionality in an OS library and that’s not available in FreeBSD 12.3.

Can’t see anything about the library being updated in 12.4 but might need lower-level change log than this:









						FreeBSD 12.4-RELEASE Release Notes
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				




Edit: looks like 12.4 had a LLVM version bump which included libc++






						src - FreeBSD source tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org


----------



## Voltaire (Nov 28, 2022)

I updated my entire system (FreeBSD 12.3) today and Chromium is still there and working as before. If you had it installed before there doesn't seem to be a problem for me.

pkg autoremove didn't remove it for me.

I have benchmarked Speedometer 2.0 and StyleBench on the following two configurations:

FreeBSD + Chromium
Speedometer 2.0  result =  69.7
StyleBench result  = 19

FreeBSD + VirtualBox (Clear Linux) + Chrome + 95% CPU assigned.
Speedometer 2.0 result  =  *74.2*
StyleBench result  = *22.6*
It's not in all benchmarks, but in these two important ones, the VirtualBox Clear Linux VM is faster than bare metal.

One option is to use a VM with Clear Linux and Chrome. I suspect you will get even better performance in bhyve than VirtualBox.

Also remember that Chome has support for DRM in the VM, which unfortunately Chromium does not. So Chrome has much better compatibility with countless websites.

You also have Falkon which is simply a slightly modified old version of Chromium.

You also have Epiphany and Konqueror which are two browsers that might be good for your use case (a replacement for Chromium).


----------



## Voltaire (Nov 28, 2022)

hruodr said:


> That does not solve the real problem: the quality of FreeBSD sinking, developers are concerned on putting lua
> in the boot loader, replacing sendmail, and such things.


The core of the problem is that new generations of programmers can no longer program well, as Linus Torvalds has said often enough. Another problem is that they often do not realize that they are poorly trained because they trust 'the evaluations of their professors'. 

The reality is that JS, Python and Lua are not efficient languages. JS has many pitfalls and is not productive, after all it was developed in 5 days and has hardly changed in all these years despite massive funding.

You also see this in GNU Guix, for example, they have written many things in Guile instead of Chez Scheme, and because of this there are several 'basic things' that are snail-sluggish in GNU Guix. It could have been written just as easily in Chez Scheme and would have been many times faster.


----------



## hruodr (Nov 28, 2022)

Voltaire said:


> they have written many things in Guile instead of Chez Scheme


I did not know this Chez Scheme. But GNU had for sure problems with the license.
I like LISP, in principle I would use it instead of tcl, but there are so much dialects.
When I began to use tcl, the first things I liked were: (1) it has a little taste of LISP, 
but without most extern parenthesis, (2) the syntax of the variables.


----------



## Voltaire (Nov 28, 2022)

hruodr said:


> I did not know this Chez Scheme. But GNU had for sure problems with the license.
> I like LISP, in principle I would use it instead of tcl, but there are so much dialects.
> When I began to use tcl, the first things I liked were: (1) it has a little taste of LISP,
> but without most extern parenthesis, (2) the syntax of the variables.


Purely in terms of speed, Common Lisp (SBCL) and Chez Scheme are the two fastest variants of Lisp. Which of the two is the fastest depends on the scenario, but on average they are almost exactly the same speed. Purely in terms of productivity, Rebol is the winner. It is not only the most productive Lisp variant, but generally seen as the absolute top in terms of productivity. By which I mean that 99.9% of the powerful programming languages that exist are less productive. Rebol is no longer under active development, but you can still run it if you install compatibility mode of old FreeBSD variants. There is also a successor to Rebol that is being worked on: https://red.github.io/


----------



## hruodr (Nov 28, 2022)

There is an inflation of programming languages.


----------



## smithi (Nov 28, 2022)

hruodr said:


> There is an inflation of programming languages.



At least there is always a useful proliferation of things to complain about 

I still prefer FreePascal in TP mode for efficient, fast and unambiguous programming.


----------



## Nasrudin (Nov 30, 2022)

richardtoohey2 said:


> Edit: looks like 12.4 had a LLVM version bump which included libc++
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome. I'll try the build with this. Chromium is far from a key package over here but I do use it.


----------

